# How can I spice up my leopard gecko's life?



## BettaNubRandyLove (Apr 8, 2013)

I've had my leopard gecko Peter for around 6 years now. He doesn't really like being handled much so I usually leave him to himself. But I feel like he has no environmental stimulation. Even if change the placement of whats in his cage, he is only interested and explores for like 5 minutes. Anybody got any ideas on how I could make his life more interesting? I feel bad, he sleeps all day and night. 

Thanks.


----------



## KekeTheBettaDoc (Dec 3, 2020)

Do you have a pic of the cage_


----------

